# Avenger 2



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Avenger 2 is still around? The last I heard of it was that it was operating around Sault Ste Marie Canada.


----------



## FLYERS (Sep 21, 2005)

*Avenger*

Is this the vessel that you are talkig about.

www.purvismarine.com

George. (Thumb) 


1962 AVENGER, 1985 AVENGER IV

Registered: IMO 5401297 /(GBR)ON 304381
293 GRT, 86 NRT (291 GRT, 22 NRT), L36,10m(33,53), B9,28m, D3,950m(4,42) (118'5"(110'0")x30'5"x12'11,5"(14'6")) - fifi
1 cpp +fix.nozzle, diesel 2 tew 9cyl British Polar, 1800bhp-1324kW, sp 12kn, bp 36t

AVENGER
1962: Built by "Cochrane & Sons Ltd" at Selby (GBR) (YN 1482)
1962 xx/11: delivered to "The Elliott Steam Tug Co (1949) Ltd" at London (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 304381, c/s GKSU)
1962: To "William Watkins Ltd", mng "Ship Towage (London) Ltd" at London (GBR)
1969: To "London Tugs Ltd" at London (GBR)
1975: taken over by "ATCL - Alexandra Towing Co Ltd" at Liverpool (GBR)
1985: To "Purvis Marine Ltd" at Sault Ste Marie, Ont. (CAN), renamed AVENGER IV
(CAN flag, regd Sault Ste Marie, ON 304381, 291 GRT, 22 NRT)
2005: still in service


----------



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes thats the old girl. I never imagined that she would have survived beyond the 90s. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Paedrig:
The Boatnerd site has photographs of all current Great Lakes ships.

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/tug/images/avengerIV-ns.jpg
http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/tug/images/avengerIV-mn.jpg

Bruce C.


----------



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

Very good photos. Other than the addition of what I take to be a conning position on top of the fire monitor platform and a reeling winch aft, she looks much the same as I remember in the 70s.
Thanks Bruce.


----------

